# BBS on Zafira please



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone..

I know your all probably sick of these requests by now, but i would really appreciate if somebody could do me a Photoshop of the Wheels Below (See Pic 1) onto the Silver Zafira Please (See Pic 2)

Pic 1









Pic 2









Thanks in Advance

Karlos


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really think they will look very good on that car.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I would really appreciate if somebody could do this?


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

older shape but you get the idea http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157624003631105/


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Less than 5 mins on it mate but hope this helps.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not a fan TBH. To me the first thing that springs to mind when i see a modified people carrier is someone going through a mid life crisis trying to cling on to their boy racing youth rather than ageing gracefully. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not really that bothered, I'd be happy with 200BHP throught the wheels of a DEISEL, and want to make the car look better than standard.

Everyone has their own opinions and yours is valued as much as everyone else's. Plus it's not every day you see a Zafira with a "nice" set of rims on it. What you usually see is a set of Chav wolfrace wheels that don't have the correct figment.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks bongo!!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> Not a fan TBH. To me the first thing that springs to mind when i see a modified people carrier is someone going through a mid life crisis trying to cling on to their boy racing youth rather than ageing gracefully. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.


???

So when the time comes we need sensible cars (Kids usually) we have to forget the fact we like our cars and carry on modding them?? Just drive a boggo how it comes car and blend in with everyone else that doesn't care about cars?

How very odd.

I have a sensible car now we have two childrens, I've had the GTI's the sportscars, the convertibles.

My sensible estate is probably quicker than most of them and I've added larger / wider wheels ooh and a Brabus tunning box.

I must be going through a crisis also


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Awful wheels though!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rims mate, get them on. The right wheels make a huge difference to any car. Your car your choice.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> Not a fan TBH. To me the first thing that springs to mind when i see a modified people carrier is someone going through a mid life crisis trying to cling on to their boy racing youth rather than ageing gracefully. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.


Agree with what jimmy says.why you would want to church up an MPV is beyond me. Its bad enough seeing corsas an the likes, done up like a dogs dinner,it just looks tacky,an certainly gives the impression that your trying way to hard on a car that was built for a purpose,an that purpose wasn't for being "bling" Don't do it mate. Save the cash.

Absolutely no offence meant to the OP at all by the way.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I could understand putting the on a VXR zafira but not the cooker models, remap it and leave it looking standard, save the money from the wheels for when the dmf or the inlet manifold let go.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Horses for courses, personally not a fan but if you like it, don't listen to anyone but yourself. You're not paying out for others to enjoy it, just yourself


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Had you considered the VXR wheels? I think that's sorta been mentioned above but that might look quite cool.. You choices and they are nice wheels but go for the more subtle look that goes like sh*t off a well greased shovel :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Not a fan TBH. To me the first thing that springs to mind when i see a modified people carrier is someone going through a mid life crisis trying to cling on to their boy racing youth rather than ageing gracefully. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.


Totally agree! I think the same when I see people carriers driving with sidelights and foglights on! You know they used to drive a saxo and then had kids and still think they're a boy racer


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Totally agree! I think the same when I see people carriers driving with sidelights and foglights on! You know they used to drive a saxo and then had kids and still think they're a boy racer


TBH I think that about any moron who drives round with their fogs on! :wall:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think there's nothing wrong with a Pimped out Daddy Wagon as long as its not to over the top. Have you thought about the 19'' VXR alloys. 

They do look rather smart on the Zaffy. Have a look on Astra Owners Network there a re a few modified ones on there. 

Andy


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I cannot see the issue, I think the wheels are subtle and look great. To the haters you could say the same about cleaning the car. Its "only" a family wagon.... why bother keeping it clean?

I am not sure adding wheels is "boy racery" at all.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sure the OP asked for a photoshop and not a load of sarcy comments.

I too have kids, and I too still like modding my cars. kids do change you but not so much as you forget who you are. If the OP was wanting a fido dido sticker, 3 spoke alloys and a whale tail, I could understand it, but I dont think he deserves some of those comments for putting a fairly modest set of rims on a tidy looking motor. Lets just hope the OP doesnt trawl the showroom, find what some of you have modded your motors with and give them a panning.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think the Zaffy VXR wheels would look better but i see nothing wrong with it!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I reckon they'd look great. Could always do what I done though, keep the family car standard and buy yourself a toy car for the weekends etc everyone is a winner!


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> Not a fan TBH. To me the first thing that springs to mind when i see a modified people carrier is someone going through a mid life crisis trying to cling on to their boy racing youth rather than ageing gracefully. Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted to hear.





Deano said:


> I'm sure the OP asked for a photoshop and not a load of sarcy comments.
> 
> I too have kids, and I too still like modding my cars. kids do change you but not so much as you forget who you are. If the OP was wanting a fido dido sticker, 3 spoke alloys and a whale tail, I could understand it, but I dont think he deserves some of those comments for putting a fairly modest set of rims on a tidy looking motor. Lets just hope the OP doesnt trawl the showroom, find what some of you have modded your motors with and give them a panning.


Where's the sarcasm in my post?

I stated my opinion, my rationale and even preemptively apologised for any unintentional offence caused by expressing an opinion (politely) that clashed with the OP's.

The fact that he's asked for a photoshop means he wasn't sure if they would suit, therefore expressing opinions is as valuable as the photoshop itself.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin wheel mate and very expensive :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jimmy669966 said:


> Where's the sarcasm in my post?
> 
> I stated my opinion, my rationale and even preemptively apologised for any unintentional offence caused by expressing an opinion (politely) that clashed with the OP's.
> 
> The fact that he's asked for a photoshop means he wasn't sure if they would suit, therefore expressing opinions is as valuable as the photoshop itself.


you're rationale was slightly insulting then if not sarcastic IMO. just cos the guy asks for his car to be shopped with a different set of rims on it, doesnt mean he needs to be told he's an aging boy racer going through a midlife crisis.

I'm not looking for a debate on it, just asking people not to jump up and down on the guy (chav, ageing boy racer) just because he's considering putting rims on a car they don't "approve" of.

plus, who says I was even directing my post at you?


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Deano said:


> you're rationale was slightly insulting then if not sarcastic IMO. just cos the guy asks for his car to be shopped with a different set of rims on it, doesnt mean he needs to be told he's an aging boy racer going through a midlife crisis.
> 
> I'm not looking for a debate on it, just asking people not to jump up and down on the guy (chav, ageing boy racer) just because he's considering putting rims on a car they don't "approve" of.
> 
> plus, who says I was even directing my post at you?


a) I didn't say he WAS an ageing boy racer, i simply said this is what i THINK of when i see a people carrier that's been modified. I don't know the OP's age or previous car history. It was an observation not an accusation.

b) My post was the first to make the point of them look boy racerish/chav/etc. Anyone subsequently posting along the same lines prior to your post was quoting me and agreeing therefore it was logical to assume that it was directed at me.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Like i said. not looking for a debate on it, i;m asking for people to think before they rip the crap out of someone for a choice they make, and the THINK and WAS bit... not everyone will get a play on words in text. i.e. if you have a fiesta (dont know if you do, random selection) and I said i THINK all fiesta drivers are boy racers, does that mean you wouldnt take offence because I didnt say you WERE one? 

anyway, back on topic, if people dont like it fine, say so, but we won't be having people slagged because of what they choose to do to their own car.

any fiesta owners reading this, that really was a random selection to prove a point, i really dont think that about fiesta drivers....except Kev maybe. :lol: joke kev, chill. :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Blimey the guy only asked for a Photoshop, which by the way looks good :thumb:

It's ok Deano I won't take the Fiesta comment to heart


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Deano said:


> Like i said. not looking for a debate on it, i;m asking for people to think before they *rip the crap* out of someone for a choice they make, and the THINK and WAS bit... not everyone will get a play on words in text. i.e. if you have a fiesta (dont know if you do, random selection) and I said i THINK all fiesta drivers are boy racers, does that mean you wouldnt take offence because I didnt say you WERE one?
> 
> anyway, back on topic, if people dont like it fine, say so, but we won't be having *people slagged* because of what they choose to do to their own car.
> 
> any fiesta owners reading this, that really was a random selection to prove a point, i really dont think that about fiesta drivers....except Kev maybe. :lol: joke kev, chill. :thumb:


Don't think i "ripped the crap" out of or "slagged" anything.

But hey, it's saturday night, i don't think i was too harsh or my opinion unwarranted. You do, so we'll agree to disagree on the matter.

If the OP wants the wheels i'm sure he's a big boy and will make up his own mind.

P.S. I would never buy a crappy Ford....

....joke, now that's an argument you don't want to start on a car related forum.:lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

hey guys,

just checking back at this thread as i thought it was put to bed after i posted last.

the Zafira in question is a car i was looking at buying after i have sold the Passat but i really want a diesel 1.9CDTi as i know they are a good all round engine ad i also know what problems they come with..

I also wanted to go with the SRi as i prefer the set-up... including the wheels. I really like the BBS CH's too and i said to my partner, what do you think of these wheels.

the reply i recieved was.. " I dont know id have to see them on the car"... well, its been posted before and i wasnt going to buy the new motor and then a set of wheels just for it to look terrible. i really like these wheels and i have see an Arden Zaf GSi on a set of BBS's before and they look very nice.

thanks for all the posts, deano and Jimmy your both included, all opinions are taken lightly, after all Im the boss :lol: of what happens to my car 

thanks guys


----------

